# Interfering liveries! Or am I being unreasonable?



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

Having boarded my horse at a local yard for nearly two months, I am already getting sick of it.
My main reason is that other liveries cannot seem to suppress their opinions on how horses should be kept and trained, but, even more so, have an inability to keep there noses out of my horses upkeep and often interfere. 

I had a very opinionated women approach me last week telling me that I should not be lunging the way I do. That is, using either a chambon or side reins. She told me that the chambon does not teach contact and that side reins are cruel as they fix the horses head in place and ruin the mouth.
This infuriated me as I do not use a chambon to achieve an outline and all of that, but to encourage my stiff and hollow mare to stretch down more, and my side reins are always used very loosely, just enough to get her use to the feel of contact on her mouth (She's green broke.)
I understand that both these training aids can be abused but I have significant experience with both, and have the aid of a very good instructor.
Many liveries on my yard use pessoa's, which I dislike the action of but I keep my opinion to myself as other peoples horses are not my business, just as my horse is nobody elses business.

More importantly however, these last few days I have had people interfering with my horse. Ella wears a headcollar in the stable 3 days a week, as the lady who has the horse next to me skeps out for me those mornings as I am busy with college. I am aware that many people disagree with this and I myself agree it is not ideal but there is a minimal chance it will get caught on anything, and it is necessary as Ella is nervous around people she is not familiar with and it makes it easier for my friend to handle her, no doubt less stressful to my horse. I arrived the other day to find my headcollar removed and hung on the outside of my door. I asked my friend and she said it was not her and her horse wears it's headcollar whilst stabled most of the time so I don't see why she would have a problem with this.

And today was what set this rant off. I arrived in the afternoon to find my horse covered in sand (*STABLE RUG AS WELL!*) and minus bell boots.
She is given adequate exercise, (ridden 2-3 hours daily,sometimes lunge and loose schooling, as well as turn out in the school), although we have no winter turnout as the ground where I live is terrible, we can turn out in the school. She was not turned out yesterday or even been in the school but was ridden instead, but as I said she had sand all over her stable rug, up her legs, and on her neck (Rolling) so somebody had turned her out without my permission when I wasn't there. Extra haylage was also given (Which angered me as she has a sensitive gut and is on a very careful diet) and her bell boots where removed and irresponsibly left on the floor outside her stable. They are checked daily for rubbing, and would be removed if they did but she is a serial shoe puller and so they are necessary 24/7 wear.

Am I right to be this angry or am I just being unreasonable? What can I do about it as I have no clue who it is? I just want to be able to get on with bringing my horse on without any interference or harassment.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Put a sign on her door saying not to touch / remove / feed her without permission and put your number on there stating to call if there is a problem .


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Id be having a serious talk with the barn owner. And if nothing changed, my horse would be removed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I would be furious if someone removed anything from or put anything on my horse without my knowledge, unless it was very obviously injuring or causing my horse pain. I definitely wouldn't want anyone feeding or moving my horse without my permission.

I would perhaps put a sign on the stall that says, "I am under very special care and diet - please do not feed me, move me, or remove/add any tack without my owner's permission. In case of emergency, please contact: _______" with your phone number.

If that doesn't work, find a new place to board. :/


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

When it comes to boarding a horse, you'll never find a 100% perfect place. There will always be something that you would do different. Boarding is about what you can and cannot deal with. If you cannot deal with everything you stated, I would consider looking for a new facility.


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Whilst it's normal for people to always want to tell you "their" way of doing things at the yard (I get it all the time and smile politely) they should not be removing rugs and messing about with your horse. That is not on and I do think you should put a polite sign up (Make sure it is polite else you will stir up a hornets nest) asking for the rugs etc to be left alone.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree not only with the polite sign but also with taking this to the BO. They are responsible for your horse while it's on their property and should take this interferance seriously!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

